# What Did We Get Stuck In Our Rectums This Year?



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2012)

*What Did We Get Stuck In Our Rectums This Year?*

And as in past years, we have trolled the data for the finest examples of insertions showcasing extraordinarily bad luck and/or ingenuity. 

*Read more!*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2012)

Our patients or ourselves? :huh:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 26, 2012)

Who puts a spoon in their penis


----------



## grump (Dec 26, 2012)

If it doesn't fit you must aquit. Or something like what was said at OJ's trial.:rofl:


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2012)

I once jabbed my ear with a q tip.  After a few days of pain I went to the doctor and was told to keep anything smaller than my finger out of my ear.  

Do doctors really not clean their ears with q tips?  Maybe all of those years of medical school make them qualified q tippers.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 26, 2012)

MMiz said:


> I once jabbed my ear with a q tip.  After a few days of pain I went to the doctor and was told to keep anything smaller than my finger out of my ear.
> 
> Do doctors really not clean their ears with q tips?  Maybe all of those years of medical school make them qualified q tippers.



My grandma always listens to every. Single. Thing. Doctors tell her to do. She bought a ear water pick thing. $50.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> My grandma always listens to every. Single. Thing. Doctors tell her to do. She bought a ear water pick thing. $50.


I like to believe I live life on the edge.  I still q-tip.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 26, 2012)

MMiz said:


> I like to believe I live life on the edge.  I still q-tip.



Me too. I once found a 2 mm section of q tip stick in my sons ear. Like down in next to the eardrum when I was just routinely looking in there with the otoscope to check his tubes. He's a trip, that one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Who puts a spoon in their penis



Forget the spoon! Who puts a FORK in there?????


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2012)

Had a pt who had a nightime regimen of plugging his ears with cotton. Something interrupted him one time so he only removed ONE of them one morning...we saw him about three weeks later. 
ew.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 26, 2012)

While I can claim to only be intimately familiar with a single penis, how big are these penises that these random objects can actually fit inside them?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, I have to admit...

The dixie cup in the nostril seems like it would take a lot of work to acomplish.  That, or somebody has a humongous nose.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Me too. I once found a 2 mm section of q tip stick in my sons ear. Like down in next to the eardrum when I was just routinely looking in there with the otoscope to check his tubes. He's a trip, that one.



I one pulled a toothpick out of the ear drum of a pt (I was working in a clinic).


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2012)

Cucumber in the rectum.... Again


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## CANDawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Ahem...


"STUCK TOY IN RECTUM AND BROKE OFF, SAW MOM INSERT TAMPON AND MIMICKED"


Someone get that kid some counselling.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2012)

W%$ne LaPierre


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2012)

*Their database*

http://databases.sun-sentinel.com/news/broward/ftlaudNEISS2011/ftlaudNEISS_list.php


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2012)

Surprisingly in my years in EMS, I have never run a "Can't get it back out" call... except for the one time a lady got her finger stuck in a liquid candle trying to get the wick out.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2012)

HAd a fellow with a long story about how the Aryan Brotherhood in San Quentin had given him a snitch party, put glass tubing up his urethra and smashed it. He always c/o pain (got meds for it too, good ones) and always had slight visible blood in urine. Turned out he was macerating his meatus to produce blood to get narcotics.

Missed seeing the naked woman with her hand stuck in the Insinkerator.


----------

